# Fuel Pump



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Fuel pump for what?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

Check it's Pressure,..... If it's Not at Spec,... Change it....


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Furnace?
Gas car?
Diesel car?
Farm tractor?


----------



## haasjs (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry guys. It's for a '97 Ranger 4 cyl. I was at a red light, and it just shut off. I tried repeatedly to get going again, but it would not start. The engine turns over, but it won't start. There's also a clicking noise coming from the fuel pump relay.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

This all assumes that a '97 is the same as the older model fuel injected Rangers. There are 2 pumps. A low pressure supply pump in the tank and a high pressure pump that may be inside the frame rail under the drivers seat. (If they didn't move them). First make sure that the safety switch didn't trip. You'll need to look where the reset is. They used to be under the dash at the far right. Not sure about a '97. Check the fuses for the pumps. If that is OK, unhook the supply line going into the high pressure pump. They used to put an in-line fuel filter just ahead of this pump which is a good place to unhook. If you turn the key to the "on" position it should pump fuel. If it does, then relieve the pressure on the shrader valve in the high pressure rail that feeds the injectors. With the key turned to on, use a pressure gauge and it should build pressure. You should be able to tell if the pumps are running or not. If the pumps don't run or run but don't build pressure and nothing is leaking, then get out your checkbook.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll bet it's inertia switch (fuel cut off switch). When you find it, tap it with a screwdriver. That usually is a temporary solution.
http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/0d/c2/fe/0900823d800dc2fe/repairInfoPages.htm


----------

